# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Napoje likopenowe - szukam informacji

## asiek101

Witajcie, 

jako że znalazłam to forum a szukam informacji o likopenie zastanawiam się czy ktoś już próbował soków likopenowych Lycolife? Rozmawiałam z zaprzyjaźnionym onkologiem i powiedział mi, że likopen ma istotne pozytywne działanie blokujace deformacje DNA i namnażanie się komórek nowotworowych. Macie jakieś dośwaidczenia? Ja znalazłam opis tych produktów w jednym ze sklepów internetowych i rozmawiałem z wlaścicielem, który mówi (ale nie wiem ile w tym prawdy) że soki sieszą się dużym zainteresowaniem, także wśród lekarzy i sprzedają je do klinik okologicznych. Trochę to potwierdza to co usłyszałam od lekarza. 

Poniżej wklejam opis napojów likopenowych i zastanawiam się co sądzicie? Będę wdzięczna za jakiekolwiek informacje. Na razie dość mało mówi się o tych produktach w sieci. Zadałam pytania na innych forach i na razie cisza - proszę dajcie znać co sądzicie.

Dbaj o zdrowie ze smakiem! 

Czerwony barwnik pomidora, likopen, jest jednym z najbardziej efektywnych przeciwutleniaczy - związków, które unieszkodliwiają w organiźmie wolne rodniki. Opatentowana technologia pozwala uzyskać pastę o wyskiej zawartości likopenu, któa jako dodatek do soków owocowych podwyższa w nich zawartość przeciwutleniaczy i czyni je wartościowym składnikiem zdrowej diety. 

Codzienne spożywanie butelki napoju likopenowego dostarcza dawki 30 mg likopenu, który jest dwa razy lepiej przyswajalny przez organizm niż likopen ze świeżych pomidorów. Ciesz się zdrowiem, pijąc naturalny napój o wyskiej zawartości likopenu. 


Likopen, najsilniejszy znany przeciwutleniacz pochodzenia roślinnego, jest uważany za jeden z najlepszych składników diety funkcjonalnej ograniczających profilerację komórek nowotworowych. Powoduje silny efekt ochronny przed rozwojem nowotworów płuc, wątroby żołądka, prostaty, piersi, szyjki macicy, trzustki, jelita oraz chrobach układu krążenia. Bedąc najsilniejszym antyoksydantem likopen hamuje ponadto proces degeneracji komórek, dzięki czemu dłużej możemy zachwoać zdrowie i młody wygląd. 

Likopen utrudnia wystąpienie chorób nowotworowych poprzez oddawanie swoich elektronów wolnym rodnikom (które są główną 
przyczyną występowania większości nowotworów) i neutralizowania ich zanim uszkodzą komórki ciała. Wolne rodniki to cząsteczki, które mają przynajmniej jeden niesparowany elektron. Likopen, będąc donorem elektronu, może neutralizować wolne rodniki. Jest w tym działaniu wyjątkowo skuteczny, co pokazują liczne badania naukowe. 

Napój LycoLife zawiera skoncentrowany likopen (nie mniej niż 30 mg) w butelce. Jest w 100% wchłaniany przez organizm. Oferowany w czterech smakach doskonale uzupełnienia dietę osób ceniących sobie zdrowy tryb życia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłyśmy z koleżankami z pracy 40 butelek soku. Jest pyszny. Bardzo syty, jest w nich również miąższ z owoców. Ja wypiłam już wszystkie. W pracy zastępowały mi drugie śniadanie. Zamówię ponownie dla mojej rodziny, bo są pyszne i zdrowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

gdzie mozna kupic te napoje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wszystko zalezy od tego z jakich pomidorów sa robione, bo jesli z nie ekologicznych to raczej przy dużej ilosci mozna sobie zaszkodzic ta chemia niz pomóc, wypiłam około 30 soków jakos nie zauwazyłam specjalnych efektów,no moze oprócz tych że mam chudszy portfel :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No jeśli ktoś uważa że po 30 napojach odzrowieje - brawo, gratuluję pomnysłowości. Ciekawe czy jak łykasz tabletki na włosy także oczekujesz efektów po dwóch tygodniach? Żeby coś przynio9sło jakiekolwiek efekty musi być stosowane regularnie. Nie tylko suplementy tak mają, nie tylko napoje, ale nawet leki... Pozdrawiam

----------


## Basia122

> gdzie mozna kupic te napoje?


Ja kupuję w sklepie [spam]
Przyzwoita cena i szybka wysyłka. Kupowałam już kilka razy i jeszcze zamówię bo są bardzo smaczne.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ja111

> Ja kupuję w sklepie 
> Przyzwoita cena i szybka wysyłka. Kupowałam już kilka razy i jeszcze zamówię bo są bardzo smaczne.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


likopen z tych napojów ma działanie przeciwnowotworowe, ale też ogólnie pomaga na wiele innych rzeczy, 
nie chce mi się pisać i szukać na co, ale w sklepach to jest wypisane.
dla mnie dobre jest to, że jest kilka smaków - nie znudzi się taak szybko, nie ma monotonii

pozdro

----------

